# New show: Vikings



## xethicx (Mar 18, 2013)

I was skeptical about this show being such an enthusiast when it comes to vikings, norse mythology and so on. 

I let a few episodes build up, grabbed 3 off the net and wow... floored. What an all out and flat out incredible show. 

Whether youre into this stuff or not, you should check this out. It's pretty graphic and brutal with the war and battle scenes for those into some gore. 

PS: Dont confuse it with the two BBC miniseries / docs about vikings if you are downloading it. If youre watching it on TV it's on the history channel.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 18, 2013)

That it follows "The Bible" (which is plainly bad) is refreshing. I've been enjoying it as well, and I almost don't even watch TV


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2013)

I really enjoy the series and didn't know until someone told me that the lead is played by a Calvin Klein model  My biggest gripe however: 



Spoiler



Theres a lot of betrayal that makes it seem like we've picked up in season 2 after we know all the characters and their backstory. Ragna's friend is trying to bone his wife in the very episode, and Ragna is undermining the Earl within the first like, half hour? Its just like, why not build it up during season - then hse these episodes for season 2?


----------



## ilyti (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, will be checking this out!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 18, 2013)

MFB said:


> I really enjoy the series and didn't know until someone told me that the lead is played by a Calvin Klein model  My biggest gripe however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First: Ragnar* FTFY. 

Second: This is a 9-part mini-series, so I doubt that there will be a second season.


I love Vikings, when I heard about it back in January, I got stoked. Though, every episode makes me want to drink mead, which I unfortunately do not have.


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 18, 2013)

I love it, it's something fresh in my normal line up


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought I put his name in there but got lost in my train of thought, and the way they say it loses that last R, more like "Rag-nah/nuh" vs. "Rag-nargh"


----------



## xethicx (Mar 18, 2013)

MFB said:


> I really enjoy the series and didn't know until someone told me that the lead is played by a Calvin Klein model  My biggest gripe however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! Thats so funny, my gf and I were talking about that same thing not actually knowing that fact. We were saying how the main male and female leads are all rough and shit but are probably models and such. 

Bah, oh well. I think what they were going for was a more rough Jax Teller vibe, that hunky male lead and as far as my gf tells me,,, they accomplished that hahaha. 

In any event, love this show but the problem with going back before the point that they started at is that it's where the really known viking history begins, with the raid on lindisfarne, with Knut etc. Thus that's a good point to get things rolling for the average Joe viewer. There's also no slow going first episodes yah know? Like some series have. It gets the viewer right into it from the first shot.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 18, 2013)

Not for me. Too much drama involving the personal lives of the characters for my taste.
I wanna see more action and adventure and less private talks.
More blood, more guts, more raping and pillaging lol.;


And as for THE BIBLE, got both my thumbs down, way down.
(not suprising seeing that Roma Downey from Touched By An Angel fame is the chief, along with her husband)


----------



## xethicx (Mar 19, 2013)

through 3 episodes it seems that the next 6 are going to involve a ton of bloodshed but thats only my opinion.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 19, 2013)

from the tiny snippets iv seen it just seems like Game of Thrones but without all the incest, sex, gore and general badassery which kinda makes me not want to watch it.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw this and was dissapointed. I mean, where's the METAL?


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 20, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> from the tiny snippets iv seen it just seems like Game of Thrones but without all the incest, sex, gore and general badassery which kinda makes me not want to watch it.



It's nothing like Game of Thrones though... Don't get me wrong, I love Game of Thrones, but I don't see how there is any correlation between this and GoT.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 20, 2013)

xethicx said:


> I was skeptical about this show being such an enthusiast when it comes to vikings, norse mythology and so on.



Just as a point of order, why would you be skeptical of that?



MFB said:


> I thought I put his name in there but got lost in my train of thought, and the way they say it loses that last R, more like "Rag-nah/nuh" vs. "Rag-nargh"



Disclosing that I haven't seen the show, which of the R:s are theirs?


----------



## ridner (Mar 20, 2013)

I like it pretty well. anything that gives me a break from my wife's reality shows is a HUGE plus!


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Disclosing that I haven't seen the show, which of the R:s are theirs?



I'm uh, not quite sure what you mean by this?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 25, 2013)

Just watched the new episode, AND,,,,,,,,

More of the same wannabe soap opera plot. It's striking me much more as a comedy now lol.
All the main characters are major jack-asses, and so far the only one that don't seem comedic to me is the priest.

Feel free to tell me I'm full of shit and just don't have an appreciation for well written (bullshit) scripts and terrific (horrific) acting.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 31, 2013)

I like it. A lot. One of my new favorites!

But I enjoy shows and movies with a bit of plot behind the action. I've always had a love for acting and such that is only rivaled by guitar and music (which I love so very much more).

On a side note, fuck The Bible (it is the show that comes on right before Vikings). Acting and production are good but whoever wrote the plot and script must be a total drunk lol


----------



## knagy0325 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've watched the first 4 episodes and it's not bad. I'm still interested in the rest.
And even Marilyn Manson has a small role in it.


----------



## MailMan (Apr 11, 2013)

I watched the first 2 episodes so far, and I find it pretty enjoyable. There were one or two "wtf" moments - like why do they only take down the sails when they're already in the middle of the storm?

But I'll definitely keep watching.

The earl is an asshole, I hope he gets what he deserves


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 14, 2013)

So, I heard that History has renewed Vikings for a ten episode second season.

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 14, 2013)

I enjoy it. I get the impression a lot of people expect to be ACTION EVERYWHERE, SWORDS, AXES, KILL KILL KILL.
I was glad that it wasn't. This is a show on the History channel, not an Amon Amarth album.


----------



## MailMan (Apr 14, 2013)

I caught up with all the episodes, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed, and I was glad to read that they've renewed it for a second season. The gory parts could be a bit more brutal though.

Am I the only one who thinks the whole situation with the main characters kind of resembles that of Walking Dead? 

Ragnar = Rick
Lagertha = Lori
Rollo = Shane
Björn = Carl

At least the characters themselves are not as irritating as in WD (apart from the kid sometimes).


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got cable again for the first time in 4 years, I totally expected that nothing has changed and cable is still going to be a bit shite, but between this show, The Borgias, Game of Thrones, and the Walking Dead I'm super stoked! 

Especially because i've been fiending for a show, movie, or video game that incorporates Norse mythology and Viking history, and that does it well too. Vikings is pretty kick ass so far! Hail Odin!!


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 15, 2013)

This show is great. It's just annoying to wait for new eps.


Spoiler



Only Rollo pisses me off, he will do something wrong along with that ex-earl's wife


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Rollo, but I don't.

Also, living in AZ, I keep wanting to pronounce it "Ro-yo"


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 20, 2013)

I call Rollo "chocolate covered caramel".


----------



## tedtan (Apr 20, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I like Rollo, but I don't.
> 
> Also, living in AZ, I keep wanting to pronounce it "Ro-yo"


 
Silly MassNecrophagia, Vikings don't speak Spanish.


----------



## GlxyDs (Apr 20, 2013)

I am enjoying this show too, but GoT still takes the cake! I'm glad to hear it was renewed for a second season.

The greatest thing is that my girlfriend enjoys it too. I never expected it.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 24, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Silly MassNecrophagia, Vikings don't speak Spanish.


Sadly, neither do I


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm greatly saddened that this season is already over (it seems like it was too short of a time to have already been 9 weeks) and that we have to wait a year until season 2 starts up.

Judging from the way they ended tonight's episode, it seems like they are going to continue following Ragnar Lothbrok's story.

Look at how good I am at talking about a show and not giving any spoilers.


----------



## MailMan (May 1, 2013)

Very good closer, this was a very promising first season - I can't wait for second one!


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2014)

New season starts tonight! yay!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 27, 2014)

The soap opera continues on. Working towards the two brothers at arms against one another, and the turmoil to come in the marriage of the lead characters.
The priest has never questioned his own faith like he will now.


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see how it goes down between Ragnar and Rollo. I'm also curious about the underlying hints about magical and divine influence and how they'll work those into this season.


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump.

Anyone waiting for season 3 to start? Only 2 more months!

I've liked the series so far. As someone said before, pillaging, raping, killing and getting f****d up. What else could you ask for? Lol


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 22, 2014)

I just watched both seasons for the first time a couple weeks ago. 

I like the show, it's pretty cool. Looking forward to the 3rd.

No GOT's by any means, but still good.


----------

